# female Enigma Eclipse



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

Sorry for asking such a vague question but........................ I have an Enigma Eclipse female and was wanting some views as to what male you would pair her up with if she were yours and what the offspring would be.
If this is one of those questions that gets your back up then dont reply, just thought it might generate some idle chat.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`d go raptor.

and hopefully get some really funky patterned babies out.

has she anymore hets to make it interesting?


----------



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

sorry dont know about the hets (but she could be fully loaded with them !), I bought her on a whim :blush: will keep the RAPTOR in mind as I have a nice proven RAPTOR male.
Any more idea's ?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

you not got any idea who the parents are? 
thats a shame `cause it`d be much more interesting then.

suppose raptors the safe bet, with it being eclipse too.

think you should get enigma eclipse & eclipse`s het for tremper`n` patternlessstripe....so some stripes and jungles could pop up.

what other males have you got?


----------



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

other than my Supersnow and Raptor not a lot as all the others are Bell based !


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

Your Female doesn't have any tremper influence does she?? Or have I missed something?:lol2:


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

Its likely your enigma eclipse has a hidden het for tremper, id bet that was the case anyway.

so id go raptor too.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

RAPTOR or eclipse male. If you have already got a RAPTOR, he will be ideal!


----------



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

ive promised myself I will not be buying any more Leo's this year (less than 4 weeks to go :whistling2 so its looking like my RAPTOR male has another young lady to look after.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Thought you had your DB male now too fella???
:whistling2:::mf_dribble:


----------



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

not sure if he will be old enough Mark !


----------

